# Opera browser



## Pilgrim (Dec 18, 2005)

Anyone here have any experience with it or thoughts about it?

I downloaded it today and it seems faster than Firefox so far. I haven't tried the mail/news feature yet.


----------



## mgeoffriau (Dec 18, 2005)

Yup, I use it. It's fast, flexable, and very rarely crashes. Do watch out for the Acrobat plugin...pdf's seem to crash it without fail. 

Occasionally, it's very slow to open gmail, but I don't know why.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mgeoffriau_
> Yup, I use it. It's fast, flexable, and very rarely crashes. Do watch out for the Acrobat plugin...pdf's seem to crash it without fail.
> 
> Occasionally, it's very slow to open gmail, but I don't know why.



I did some research and apparently gmail didn't work at all initially. There were reportedly problems with Yahoo mail too, but I haven't tried it and don't use it much anyway. I have noticed Opera is slow to open gmail, but other sites open quickly. I like that it has tabbed browsing since I really like that feature in Firefox.


----------



## Devin (Dec 18, 2005)

I, too, use Opera a lot. It's my favorite browser. It does seem to be much faster in downloading, and faster just as a piece of software. 

I keep Firefox around just in case I need to do a lot on Gmail.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 18, 2005)

I used Opera for a while and thought it was very good. I like the email plugin as well.

But Opera does a very sorry job with all bulletin boards. It makes them almost unreadable, and it is near impossible to insert various BB code.

Then I got to like the extensions for Firefox, and now I doubt I could go back.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 18, 2005)

Any thoughts on Opera's mail/news program? It looks pretty good


----------



## Devin (Dec 18, 2005)

I honestly haven't messed around with it. I might have to now that you mention it.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> Any thoughts on Opera's mail/news program? It looks pretty good



I never used the "mail" part of it, only because I live by Outlook. Everything I have is stored, archived, categorized, indexed, etc.

The news part is top notch.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm not having any trouble reading PB, but haven't tried to do anything with BB code. But I usually don't do much with it anyway. I'm using Opera 8.51

But logging into Gmail is slow.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> I'm not having any trouble reading PB, but haven't tried to do anything with BB code. But I usually don't do much with it anyway. I'm using Opera 8.51
> 
> But logging into Gmail is slow.



They might have fixed it. Try and post here with some bold and italics words. Don't type in the code yourself, but use the buttons.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm trying to figure out how to subscribe to news now.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 18, 2005)

By the way, if you are having ANY problems with Firefox, I would highly suggest the free program MozBackup. It backs up your whole profile, including extensions. Then if you have a problem, you just uninstall, delete your profile folder, reinstall and restore the backup.

Another hint: search engines (searchplugins) and plugins are stored in the C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox folder. Make a copy of each in another spot (e.g. MyDocuments) and then you can simply copy them back if you lose them.

I think it all comes down to comfort level. I have messed with Firefox so much, and had it die on me so much (I use the latest nightlies) that I know how to fix almost anything because of trial and error and the good forums Mozilla has.

Just today my FF would not open after an update, and I did not even blink. Had it fixed in 3 minutes.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> ...



*Bold* _Seems to work ok_


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> By the way, if you are having ANY problems with Firefox, I would highly suggest the free program MozBackup. It backs up your whole profile, including extensions. Then if you have a problem, you just uninstall, delete your profile folder, reinstall and restore the backup.
> 
> Another hint: search engines (searchplugins) and plugins are stored in the C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox folder. Make a copy of each in another spot (e.g. MyDocuments) and then you can simply copy them back if you lose them.
> ...



Earlier I finally figured out how to export my bookmarks from the backup file. 

But I haven't figured out how to recover the search engines. I still have the search engines, because I found the file. But how do I get them back in the plugin without downloading them again? When I opened FF today, even the Google engine was gone, all were wiped out. When I installed 1.5, the default engines were there, but the other engines I had in 1.07 like ESV were gone. 

Bible Toolbar acting up too. My settings were wiped out and when I try to reset them, I press ok on the option screen and it just sits there and won't update. 

I have really enjoyed FF but don't have a lot of time to spend tinkering with it at this point since I am spending a lot more time working now than I was a few months ago.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 18, 2005)

Fred, you're right, the News part on Opera IS top notch. So much simpler to set up compared to Thunderbird (which I had been using) it's almost unbelievable. Just click on RSS next to the URL and a pop up comes up asking if you want to subscribe. Say yes, and you're done. 

Thunderbird also fails to download feeds on a regular basis. I don't know if it's because I was subscribed to too many or what.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Dec 19, 2005)

I used Opera for a couple years, but formating buttons don't even show up in Yahoo mail or Gmail with Opera. So more recently I've been using Firefox. I don't really use any extensions or anything. They're both ok, but things seem to work better with Firefox.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> I used Opera for a couple years, but formating buttons don't even show up in Yahoo mail or Gmail with Opera. So more recently I've been using Firefox. I don't really use any extensions or anything. They're both ok, but things seem to work better with Firefox.



I haven't had a problem with Yahoo mail. It is slow opening Gmail. But while I can log into my company's webmail, it won't display any of the messages. So I can't quite do everything I want just yet with Opera. I've heard that it is prone to crashing when opening .pdf files but I haven't tried it out.


----------

